# Motorola V3C Drivers



## dkny_stylez

I'm trying to upload pics to my computre, but I guess I need a driver, I can find a driver for the v3, but not the v3c....

Can anyone help me?


----------



## DCIScouts

Just asking, did you read the sticky here?:

http://www.computerforum.com/showthread.php?t=40739


----------

